# Suggest me a HD monitor for my gfx card - budget 8k



## swapyworld (Oct 18, 2011)

Here are some i was looking for :

Dell 22 Inch WideScreen HD LED Monitor (ST2220L) 
Dell 22 Inch WideScreen HD LED Monitor (ST2220M) 
Dell 23 Inch WideScreen LED Monitor (ST2320L) 
Benq 21.5-inch led full hd monitor with dvi port G2222hdl
BenQ G2220HD /E2220 HD

Dell has dymanic contract of 8million:1 against 5million:1 of Benq.
all of them has TN panels....!!

Will be watching movies on this monitor....and playing games....but i am a causal gamer...more into fifa and nfs title, cs or may be going for Black ops !!
just let me know guys...which would be the best bet.

My budget is around 8k and config is :
Intel core 2 duo 2.66 Ghz
Transncend 3 GB DDR2 800 MHz
Nvidia GTS 450

wont be running games on 1080p but on lower resolutions, may b 720p or 1440x900 too !!
so just suggest me a VFM or something better in that range guys.... !!


----------



## silicon_fusion (Oct 18, 2011)

My vote is for Dell 22 Inch WideScreen HD LED Monitor (ST2220L)


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2011)

Voted for G2222hdl. Dell ST2200L/M are also good options.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Oct 18, 2011)

hey skud can u tell me from Dell ST2200L & Benq G2222hdl, which one is better.


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2011)

Both are good in their own right. G2222HDL lacks a HDMI port. If it doesn't matter, get the cheaper one.


----------



## swapyworld (Oct 18, 2011)

@ skud, dude actually G2222HDL is selling at higher price than dell st2220l, in that case would u go for st2220l? 
actually all of them for in a price difference of 1-2k so which one would b good for gts450?


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2011)

Max resolution for all are same. Get the ST2220L. It's highly recommended by most of the users.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes my vote is also goes for ST2220L.


----------



## swapyworld (Oct 18, 2011)

btw LG E2360V and dell st2320l should b considered?
heard about acer 232hl and 231hl too? or still with dell st2220l?
just wana confirm before i buy it...will keep it for min 2+ yrs


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2011)

Dell ST2320L is not good. But are you getting a 23" at the budget of 22"?


----------



## swapyworld (Oct 19, 2011)

actually after applying coupon dell st 2320l is around 8.5k and st 2220l is 6.9 k....!!
thats why a bit confused !!


----------



## Skud (Oct 19, 2011)

May be this would be of help:-

Dell ST2320L Review | PC Monitors

Stick with ST2220L or else go for some 24" from Benq if it fits in your budget.


----------



## swapyworld (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks for the help skud....24" out of budget !!
will go with st2220l then...thanks for the help skud and sillicon_susion


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

You are most welcome. Do post pics once you receive the monitor.


----------



## reflexx20 (Oct 20, 2011)

hey one doubt....sorry about introducing it here in this thread only....

i have one DVI to HDMI converter and a DVI to DVI cable.....so if i connect the converter at one end of the cable then it becomes DVI to HDMI cable.....so now if i connect this cable with a HDMI compatible monitor then will i get the HDMI output(with HD Audio and HD video) or will i get the DVI output(with just HD video and no HD Audio)??

Hope you guyz understood what i'm trying to say


----------



## silicon_fusion (Oct 21, 2011)

@swapyworld how much it cost u and from where u got this?
Yesterday i got mine one


----------



## swapyworld (Oct 22, 2011)

congrats dude....tell me how it is? n for how much u bought one?
m out of town so haven't purchased it yet...bt will do that soon.....n how is d performance wid games n movies...reviews r great on all except on tom's hardware....!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 24, 2011)

swapyworld said:


> thanks for the help skud....24" out of budget !!
> will go with st2220l then...thanks for the help skud and sillicon_susion



Congrats!! Do post some pics of it after you get it.


----------

